# Utah Lake Cattin' at Night!



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I posted this on another forum since I went with people from that forum. I thought you guys might like to see the pics so here it is.

Well I showed up around 1030 and was super excited to see three big old kitties in the dock. I am used to catching 2 pounders at powell and a couple nice ones at UL but I havent seen anyone catch lots of big ones. The three on the dock were around 5 pounds. What they showed me next is what was REALLY amazing. He told me to open the bag on the dock and inside I found the biggest walleye I have ever seen!! We measered it at 27.5 inches long and it had a 15 inch girth! Truely a fish of a lifetime and it was caught by a newbie named Chris that bigfish6 had brought along. 








































They had been fishing for about 2 hours so I was really excited about the nights events. Bigfish6 showed me the bait we were using and I got all rigged up. About that time bigfishwanted showed up (nice to meet you man). The next 3 hours were pretty dead with a few mud cats being had here and there but nothing too exciting. There was a north wind blowing and it was cold. bigfish6 kept saying that the bite would turn on around 2:00 am. He was right, around 1:55 his bait pole went off. He set hook and handed me the rod and I battled a nice big channel. Around 5 or 6 pounds. Those fish are so strong and run like trains when they decide to get feisty. 








I was excited but it was just a teaser. About 5 minutes later his rod started sliding off the dock again. He grabbed for it once and missed and it was so close to dumping in and being gone but he got it the second time. The fight was on and took a good 20 minutes. She made an initial run for deeper water. Then she turned and headed under the docks. He turned her and she was straight up and down for a few minutes. Then it was over and the fish was in the net and on the dock. She was 34 inches long and had a 17 inch girth. A monster to me but he has caught them much bigger.
































































I got a good bite right after but was not ready for it and missed it. I was freezing as I had not prepared for the cold we had so I left them around 2:30. It was a blast and I cant wait to get back out there soon. There are some monsters in that mud hole. Good to meet you bigfish6 and thanks for the lesson.


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Utah Lake Night Cattin'*

Holy Crap, those are some pigs... I gotta go out with you guys sometime and get schooled on the bait fishing for those kittys. Nothing better than catfish fillets and hushpuppies, that's how we always ate them down south.

Hounddog


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Utah Lake Night Cattin'*

That kinda confirms what I thought... I figured they'd be eating at night and that I missed it by not going last night. Went out today and got one is all but it was a nice big fish as well. Nice fish that dude caught. 8)

By the way... when the water warms, fish are in the weedlines and you can get that size of fish (five or six pounders) on a "bobberhead" bite all day. It beats freezing your tail off all night but then you ice fish so maybe you're into that. :wink: We'll have to go one day in June or July when the cattails are grown in.... good times.


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Utah Lake Night Cattin'*

Awesome. Thanks for the great report and pics.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Utah Lake Night Cattin'*

:shock: _(O)_ Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Utah Lake Night Cattin'*

Thanks guys, it was a really fun trip and I look forward to when I can go and be out all night when its 70 something... the bugs should be bad but that kid said they go away after an hour of darkness. The catfish that bigfish caught had two perfectly round holes in the fins. One in the dorsal and one on a pec fin... I am assuming the DWR put them there but anyone know why? You can see the hole in the second to last pic. I cant wait to fight one like his!! He taught me a lot and I think I can do it now. Oh and RR77, that sounds way fun!!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice cats Nor-tah. That's good times. I want to learn them a bit better, gonna be spending some of my nights off on the lake this year for sure. 

Hijack-
Hounddog, what's with the avatar man? That thing is priceless :lol: Good to see you postin, haven't seen you around for a while-did you take the winter off fishing?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

That one big cat... friggin pig... I'm interested in those holes too. Thats pretty odd. The DWR marking catfish now or something?


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah haven't been out fishing too much lately. I'm not much of an ice fisher but i do plan on hitting Scofield tomorrow... Ill be sure to post a nice report when I get back..

The avatar is off of an i phone app. I will have to post more.

hounddog


----------



## Mtnmangrizzly (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice cats looks like a great time! I have never been cat fishing i have always wanted to go but i know nothing about it. Im not asking for any special spots or baits you all use but what would be a good bait to get these things on and would just fishing in the harbor it self work or do you need to get out on the edge of the lake?


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang those are some big ol fish! Congrats on the good catches, man them cats are ugly!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, those are impressive cats.

Glad you had fun.


----------



## sfy2004 (Jun 2, 2008)

nice fish, looks like you had a great night
quite the lunker walleye, dont see too many that big coming from there


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Mtnmangrizzly said:


> Very nice cats looks like a great time! I have never been cat fishing i have always wanted to go but i know nothing about it. Im not asking for any special spots or baits you all use but what would be a good bait to get these things on and would just fishing in the harbor it self work or do you need to get out on the edge of the lake?


I am no expert but I have tackled a few decent catfish in my day. One thing I have realized is that big cats like large chunks of meat and blood. Most of the big ones I have seen caught or caught myself were on carp meat. Go shoot a carp or two or catch them on rolled up wonder bread or other carp baits. Hang the carp up while still fresh and cut its gills so it can bleed into a bag. After its bled out, cut up big chunks like 1" by 3" and let them soak in the blood for a day or two in the fridge. Then freeze that and use it when you go next. Use real sharp hooks and set as soon as you feel or see the bite. Most of our marinas hold big cats especially at night. If you go soon before all the boats get going, the inlets to the marinas are good places to set up because fish funnel through them on the way to feed. Hope that helps.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice looking fish, sounds like fun = but too cold for me!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice cats dudes. One question though mr. Nor-tah. How many of those budlights did you partake of??? :mrgreen: I had no Idea you were a wild child :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Nice cats dudes. One question though mr. Nor-tah. How many of those budlights did you partake of??? :mrgreen: I had no Idea you were a wild child :lol:


I only got down three of them but they were free so I should have splurged! :wink: Those guys were talented to pound all those in the pitch black on a shaky dock! :lol: :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Some little piggies there, thanks for the report.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome trip, Man that would be a blast hooking into one of those monsters. We use to go out there with some old stinky shrimp & would catch alot of smaller ones. Might have to give that carp meat a try!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are some big kitty there. Those would make a good dinner out of them. nice job. Looks like a blast.I need to find me a place and try for them out of my tube.


----------



## utcat (Jan 15, 2008)

Awesome! going tomorrow evening for sure now.....thanks for the report and pics.


----------



## Old Whiskers (Jun 26, 2009)

I moved to Roosevelt, Utah three years ago from Texas. Have been looking for a place to do some catfishin
ever since. It appears that Utah Lake is the place to go. Sure is good to see that there are some
cat catchers in Utah. The trout fishing is great, but nothing beats catching Mr Whiskers. I have used
cut carp for bait for a long time. Instead of soaking the pieces in the blood, right after you catch one take
a stick, bat, etc. and just beat the heck out of it. This pretty well gets the blood in all the meat. I am sure
thinking about making the drive over and giving it a try. I do have a boat. Any suggestions as to where would 
be a good place to start learning the lake would be appreciated.


----------



## Sawz (Jun 9, 2009)

Its been a few years since I went after cats on UL. but I had great time on some of the little creeks draining into it on the east to south side, Off the airport dike, off lincoln beach around the springs when it wasnt posted with a boat you could put around from the launch to the north west along the shore and try different spots, Bird Island was usually pretty good at night, The best bait I used was freshly seined and killed minnows or white bass meat. I could usually out fish buddies with those minnows . I hear green river out by you is a good spot to catfish as far as numbers, down by the sandwash raft launch area


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sawz said:


> Its been a few years since I went after cats on UL. but I had great time on some of the little creeks draining into it on the east to south side, Off the airport dike, off lincoln beach around the springs when it wasnt posted with a boat you could put around from the launch to the north west along the shore and try different spots, Bird Island was usually pretty good at night, The best bait I used was freshly seined and killed minnows or white bass meat. I could usually out fish buddies with those minnows . I hear green river out by you is a good spot to catfish as far as numbers, down by the sandwash raft launch area


This is great info. I would launch at provo and drive North along the reeds. Places where creeks come in are good as whell as little bays near the reeds. Lots of cats in the lake. Fishing at night on the lake can be a little tricky. Its very shallow. Most all the Harbors are good at night from the docks. Everywhere from Lincoln Beach to Provo to American Fork. Oh and if you ever go to Lake Powell, the Channels in there are nice and eat all traditional baits. 
Thanks for the tips on the carp bait. I have heard that works good and need to try it.


----------

